# Turned my very first Aebleskiver!!



## DocStram (Aug 17, 2008)

It's true!  This morning ... I turned my first first aebleskiver.  I did it in the kitchen and my wife didn't mind at all.  As a matter of fact, it's the first time I've ever eaten one of my turnings.

Sure, you could google aebleskiver and find out what it is.  But, let's have a little fun .... try guessing what it is before you google.

PS  Ask a Dane!!


----------



## Mr Vic (Aug 17, 2008)

If you truely turned instead of flipped, I picture one of those hand cranked gizmos turning out curly potatos of apples. If it was flipped I'd guess some sort of apple pancake or sausage. Then again a name for some sort of mixer or wisk...Best I can come up with..Off to Google it....I'll keep it to myself...


----------



## DSallee (Aug 17, 2008)

OK, I'll bite.. LOL

Is it an apple?

Dave

EDIT: hey Vic.. looks like you posted whilst I was thinkin and deciphering his question.... LOL


----------



## winpooh498 (Aug 17, 2008)

I know, I know, I know!!!!! :smile-big::smile-big::eat::bananen_smilies047::bananen_smilies046:

But I won't tell, lets see what kind of guesses you get! :wink:

We have a huge Scandinavia Festival here in town every year. The hottest item there is the aebleskiver. In fact I have a nice cast iron bed to turn them on, in my kitchen!


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 17, 2008)

My guess would be a Scanda-who-vian crepe. :clown:


----------



## great12b4ever (Aug 17, 2008)

Congratulations on turning your first aebleskiver.  There are a lot of people who think it is nothing special, but the first one always is special.  Now just for fun, keep increasing the size!! I know, but I won't tell.  I also want to see what kind of guesses are give out.  :biggrin:


----------



## gmcnut (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow, now I can add aebleskiver to my resume. BG


----------



## wdcav1952 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hmmmmm, skivvies you are able to turn around in? :biggrin:


----------



## DCBluesman (Aug 17, 2008)

I think I may have aebleskived in the '60's, , but who can be sure?


----------



## DocStram (Aug 17, 2008)

DCBluesman said:


> I think I may have aebleskived in the '60's, , but who can be sure?



Ummm .... Lou?  You may have aebleskived in the '60s ..... but, the big question is .....

_Did you inhale???_


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Aug 17, 2008)

Didn't realize you were a Scandihoulangan yourself, Doc!  My grandmother was born in a village just outside of Malmo in Sweden...

But no, never have I tried Aebelskiver!  

(Sil herring, however....)


----------



## leehljp (Aug 17, 2008)

You fellows should try the Japanese version with ika and tako (not Mexican taco either). Osaka is famous for it - takoyaki. 

And leave it to the Japanese to "adapt" things for their liking. When I saw the "moulds" for those, it looked just like the Japanese moulds for their takoyaki.


----------



## Hayseedboy (Aug 18, 2008)

Hank,

Would that be Grilled Octopus?  I love the stuff!

lr


----------



## leehljp (Aug 18, 2008)

Hayseedboy said:


> Hank,
> 
> Would that be Grilled Octopus?  I love the stuff!
> 
> lr



You got it! And "ika" is calamari or squid.

I like the octopus better than squid, a bit more flavorful to me. :biggrin:


----------



## rickstef (Aug 18, 2008)

hmmm not unlike the poffertjes i had when growing up in the Netherlands

good stuff

Rick


----------



## Fred (Aug 18, 2008)

Whatever the heck it is it has certainly made me think that I am definitely hungry.

So I guess it is some kind of Scandinavian thingies that parents can eat in an effort to get the little one's to try something different. Kinda like chocolate covered bugs maybe! 

Now I don' think I am hungry like I said earlier!


----------



## DocStram (Aug 19, 2008)

Nope, I'm not a Dane .......  my mother's parents were Russian immigrants and my dad's parents were from Italy.  At one point, when I was a kid, I was almost tri-lingual.  Wish I hadn't lost it.  Oh well.

As for the aebleskiver .... check out this website and watch the video.

http://www.aebleskiver.com/

The chef in the video does the "turning".


----------



## byounghusband (Aug 25, 2008)

UUMMMM  Aebleskivers!!!!  Gotta get me some!!  Now where did the Mrs. put the pan? Black Currant jelly and powdered sugar.  Now I'm HUNGRY!!!

Now go and turn an aebleskivers turner.....


----------



## altaciii (Aug 25, 2008)

a corn fritter. how close am I?


----------



## byounghusband (Aug 26, 2008)

altaciii said:


> a *corn fritter*. how close am I?




LOL!!  A Texas Aebleskiver!!  Not quite the idea....  Eggs, Milk, Flour.  Cooked in a special pan.  Check out the video referenced in the first page of posts.


----------

